
'Blitzscaling' Is Choking Innovation–and Wasting Money - jcroll
https://www.wired.com/story/blitzscaling-is-choking-innovation
======
vikramkr
Is it choking innovation though? Its wasting money sure, but I don't see why
this precludes truly innovative firms from achieving success

